# oil



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

me and a mate are after afound 20lts of 10 60 oils i was woundaring if you have any suply of it thanks


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Oil*

Yes we can sort this out for you , Ring 01883 732331 ext3 speak to Mick , he will sort a price out for you.


Mark


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

What make of oil?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

As far as I'm aware ABBEY use AGIP.


----------

